# Exo terra 60x45x60 delivered??



## mal48 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all!

Anyone know anywhere on line that delivers these? Everywhere I've looked seems to be unavailable for delivery due to size? 

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## supernaturalfan (Jul 23, 2011)

mal48 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Anyone know anywhere on line that delivers these? Everywhere I've looked seems to be unavailable for delivery due to size?
> 
> ...


I know, most places will only sell with collection. I was trying to get one the same size from Amazon, here's the link Amazon.co.uk: Used and New: Exo Terra All Glass Terrarium, 60x45x60cm

Amazon are advertising it at a ridiculously low £52.50 delivered! I jumped at the offer and tried to offer, it doesn't checkout though, keeps saying can't be delivered to address. There are however other retailers on there saying they will deliver, lot more expensive though.

I ended up getting mine off ebay from a seller that lived really close to me.

This site seems to deliver, £125 + free delivery.

The Pet Express - Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 60x45x60cm - £125.00 - Reptiles - Habitats 

Good luck.


----------



## mal48 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea I tried the amazon site also!

Been pointed in direction of seapets or rocketaquatics, £95 delivered!

Thanks anyway 

Mike


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

have a quick look in the classifieds - you could prob get a rep courier to pick up and drop off...


----------



## mal48 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea never actually thought of that! Never used a courier before, what sort of prices do they charge do you know of hand?

Not in a desperate need of one just yet, looking to get a GTP in the future so doing my research and looking into different types of viv.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

from birmingham to newcastle for a reptile its about £55 they could prob do it cheaper for equipment - wont need the use of the heat etc...


----------



## stven1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

av u tryed blue lizard reptiles


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

these sell them the cheapest ive found www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk if anyones found any cheaper please tell me : victory:


----------



## supernaturalfan (Jul 23, 2011)

53bird said:


> these sell them the cheapest ive found www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk if anyones found any cheaper please tell me : victory:


For sure, Surrey Pet Supplies the cheapest I've seen, I've just bought a 60x45x90 from them at a total bargain price! Well chuffed, as are my two WTFs in their massive home 

They don't deliver vivs tho and op cant collect.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

We have them and will deliver them for free - Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 60x45x60cm - Glass Terrariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

CPT BJ said:


> We have them and will deliver them for free - Exo Terra Glass Terrarium 60x45x60cm - Glass Terrariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop



i was just looking at this...


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Very few shops will courer the larger ones as they are very difficult to pack and that makes them more likely to be damaged in transit.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you've not found anywhere yet then try Rocket Aquatics


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> If you've not found anywhere yet then try Rocket Aquatics


Just don't mix them up with Rocket pets on ebay, they are a major hassle.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Aquariums | Fish Tanks | Aquatic Supplies


----------



## Phasmid_Phriend (Nov 20, 2010)

I've bought from this supplier in the past, and everything was just peachy. : victory:

Snake, Lizard, Tortoise and Terrapin Supplies, Vivariums and Terrariums


----------

